# Toshiba Satellite L505D No Display (Internal/External)



## hadesmod (Mar 1, 2010)

I am working on a Toshiba Satellite L505D - S5963

I first started with a POST code reader, hearing no video from the customer. And also plugged it in to an external monitor..several to be exact.

No result, and post code reader displays "NO-C"

Power comes on, fan turns on. But black screen and no BIOS screen. 

Originally I thought it may be the GPU.. but got a new board and issue still exists. Next we tried using a spare working CPU (AMD Athlon 64 x2)

Nothing worked yet. 

The next thing I tried was unplugging everything on the board except the fan and power button switch.. nothing yet.

Memory I did swap a few times, with other working memory from my other laptop. Nothing happened and tested each slot, with a different piece of memory several times.

I know it isn't the motherboard.. heatsink has plenty of thermal paste.. It doesn't seem to start POST or want to get into BIOS or start any of that process. 

I was thinking, is it possible that it could be a faulty power button board and ribbon cable? I have another laptop my friend was telling me about, except this one restarts after being on for a few seconds. No display. Like it's thinks it goes to sleep when it turns on, because of the button ribbon cable being damaged to the motherboard.

Any ideas?

Oh and LCD inverter was replaced with spare as well as LCD cable, even though I know these weren't the issue! Just had a good spare around.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello hadesmod and welcome to TSF,

Was the internal display connected when you tried external displays? If so, try with the internal display physically disconnected.

According to the troubleshooting steps you describe, the only conclusion can be the motherboard or CPU. Since the CPU (assuming same stepping) was a known working component... The only logical explaination is that the replacement motherboard is also faulty. 

This conclusion comes because, according to your post, you tested all components and found them to be in working condition (except the CPU, but you used a known working unit). I would assume the replacement board was "used" or "refurbished".

If the issue is with the cable or the display, they will not usually cause a no-post error and, even if they do you can rule them out by completely disconnecting them from the board. They are not necessary for the function of the computer, by not being present the computer will set primary display to the VGA port.


----------



## Cableguy25 (Oct 13, 2012)

Was this problem ever resolved? I am having this same problem with my Toshiba Satellite L505D.


----------



## Smithy111 (Oct 15, 2012)

My Packard bell easynote tj74 is similar to this.

Doesn't turn on but power lights up and fan etc no display not even bios

But sometimes well only 2 times it has randomly worked for me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try hooking it up to a external monitor


----------



## Cableguy25 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have tried that and that does not work. I have swapped out motherboard and cpu and still same problem. Powers on, fan runs and lights come on but thats it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

GZ said:


> Hello hadesmod and welcome to TSF,
> 
> Was the internal display connected when you tried external displays? If so, try with the internal display physically disconnected.
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## ALR5 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to agree, from experience, it sounds like a solder sphere/gpu issue. Where did you get this "new" board from? I recently had an l505 and l305 come in the shop having no video, fans/lights running and both were easily resolved by throwing them on my BGA rework station(IR SC PRO). 

If it was a power board/cable issue, it wouldn't allow you to get power to the fans/lights. Are you sure the LCD is in working order?


----------



## Cableguy25 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes LCD is in working order. You said they were resolved by throwing them on my BGA rework station(IR SC PRO). What was the problem that was causing this issue? Thanks!


----------



## ALR5 (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, I was just saying that's what I do on these issues and what I have, IR SC PRO. lol I own a BGA machine that repairs these dead/bad/no video motherboards and from the sounds of it, a rework/reflow will correct your issues is what I was meaning to say. I'd link you to my ebay listings so you can see what I'm talking about but don't think that's allowed here.


----------



## Cableguy25 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think that its more then a video problem because I do not here the hard drive. I changed out the hard drive and still no go. I have replace the motherboard, cpu, memory, hard drive, wireless, dvd drive and still have this same problem as before I changed everything out. Crazy! I have never had a laptop like this before.


----------



## ALR5 (Oct 16, 2012)

If it's not the LCD, it's the motherboard. The other one may have been a refurb with a previous failure that was refurbished and the problem has come back, DOA type of deal. Where did you buy the replacement mobo and was it used,new or refurb'd?


----------



## Cableguy25 (Oct 13, 2012)

I got this off ebay and it was used. It was listed as working except for an audio error.


----------



## Smithy111 (Oct 15, 2012)

So my laptop it might be caused due to graphics as I no my LCD works as comes on sometimes. How much roughly would a shop charge to repair this


----------



## ALR5 (Oct 16, 2012)

So sometimes you see a display/words and sometimes no or just the backlight comes on sometimes w no display? I can only speak for myself as I do this type of board work for a living and we charge $120 with a 3 month repair warranty which includes return shipping/tracking...

Most shops either tell you it's a bad/dead motherboard and to buy another one or they will try and charge you arm/leg to outsource the repair to someone like me. lol


----------

